# Out toeing dx code



## Networker3412 (Oct 20, 2009)

What is the ICD 9 code for out toeing r leg? Do i use deformity? thanks


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes maybe the 736.41? Hope that helps.


----------

